# Internet Drivers for Vista



## wdc1958 (Feb 19, 2009)

We wiped our hard drive and now it won't access the internet (cable). Cox tech support said their install CD does not contain the drivers I need. What do I need to search for/download?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

There are no "Internet drivers" for any OS.
You need the drivers for the device that you are using to connetct to the Cable modem.

What is the make and model of this machine and what version of Vista are you running?


----------



## wdc1958 (Feb 19, 2009)

Vista Home Basic. Compaq FS7600


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

That's the model number of your monitor.
We need the model number of the computer


----------



## wdc1958 (Feb 19, 2009)

Hp/compaq sr2150nx


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Hardware Driver Reinstallation
Use the following steps to recover factory shipped hardware drivers:

1.
From the Windows Vista desktop, Click Start , All Programs , and then PC Help & Tools .
2.
Click Recovery Manager .
The Recovery Manager Welcome screen appears.
#
Click Next .
#
On the Software Program Re-installation screen select No , and then click Next .
#
On the Hardware Driver Re-installation screen select Yes , and then click Next . 
#
Click Next .
#
Select a driver(Ethernet) to reinstall, and then click Next . 
#
The Recovery Manager begins reinstalling the chosen driver. After the driver installation is complete, click Finish to restart the computer.
NOTE: If the driver you want to reinstall is not listed, select The driver is not in the list , and then click Next . Helpful information will advise on how to install drivers using the Windows Device Manager. Follow the onscreen instructions.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=us&lang=en&product=3339274&docname=c00834921


----------



## wdc1958 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for your help. I nodded off, have to go to bed, will try tomorrow. Hope you have a good night,
Bill


----------

